# peanut butter with qv



## rsands (Feb 13, 2009)

I lot of ya probably already know this, but homemade peanut butter is really easy to make, and tastes sooo much better than you can buy. Somehow we got on the subject of jalapeno jelly today at work. Got to thinking why not a smoked PBJ? Made a batch of peanut butter tonight. All you need is some salted nuts which you put in a food processor or blender and grind the dickens out of, then add some honey, grind to incorporate, then add butter (my fav) or oil. A little of either goes a long way. I used about half a pound of nuts, a tbs. of honey and 2 tsp of butter making this. Tomorrow for lunch we're having smoked peanut butter & jalapeno jelly sandwiches, and based on how they pb tastes,  they're gonna be great!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Great idea RSands! Thanks! I can use some of my smoked P-nuts.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool...gotta make another addition on my list again!!! Thanks for the idea.

Eric


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Once again comfort food to the rescue.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 13, 2009)

points as long as you grind up the vermin like that place in GA. LOL


----------



## vlap (Feb 13, 2009)

Something really sounds wrong about a smoked pb&j. I love it!!!


----------



## alx (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for great idea.Will give your recipe a go.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had no idea it was that easy.  Thanks for the idea.  This will be fun.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you mix this pnut butter with butter, does it need to be refrigerated when done?  Can you just leave it in the cabinet?


----------



## from a buick 8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking at that picture there are not many peanuts in there. I think you may need to change the name. Also i did not see the smoked part, did i miss that.

looks great though i will try this weekend


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 13, 2009)

Just call it smoked nut butter!

Great idear! Points!


----------



## rsands (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Ganny, yep, keep it in the fridge.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 14, 2009)

That sounds soooooo good!


----------



## diesel fanatic (Feb 14, 2009)

*OMG, I'm printing this one off!!!!!! My 3 favorite foods are:*

1. Smoked Pork
2. Smoked everything else
3. Anything with peanut butter smeared on it!!!



.


----------



## rejii (Mar 6, 2009)

that looks great is it thick or creamy?


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

Picked up a few pound yesterday. Gonna smoke the nuts tomorrow and try this. I think this will taste great with the Jalapeno jelly on top of a English muffin. Good job.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone used a Meat grinder to make peanut butter?


----------

